# .include method for unwanted modules list in make.conf



## Beeblebrox (May 6, 2011)

Very noob scripting (?) question regarding make.conf:

I would like to place my list of unwanted modules (modules not to build) in a separate file so as not to clutter my make.conf.  I have placed this file in a sub-dir of /etc.  I was hoping that this would do the trick; am I correct?

```
.include "/etc/make/modexcl.conf"
```
Where file modexcl.conf has:

```
WITHOUT_MUDULES= list of mod etc
```


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2011)

I've never tried it but I see no reason why it shouldn't work.


----------



## Beeblebrox (May 7, 2011)

OK, I'll give it a whirl and post the result.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2011)

Does not work   In /etc/make.conf

```
.include "/etc/make/modexcl.amd64.conf"
```


----------



## ikreos (Oct 28, 2011)

Try putting that in src.conf(5).

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21258


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2011)

So same line exactly

```
.include "/etc/make/modexcl.amd64.conf"
```
in src.conf? will try it and post result (later).

EDIT: Tried, with same result - modules listed as exclude were built anyway


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 16, 2012)

```
WITHOUT_MODULES= "/etc/make/modexcl.conf"
```
When placed in /etc/make.conf has no effect at all, while the setting below gives error.

```
.include "/etc/make/modexcl.conf"
```


```
line 40: Need an operator.
```
I have tried variations on modexl.conf as I assume I have not created that file correctly. What would be the correct syntax for such a file?


----------

